

The Flipboard Dilemma: Who Owns User Experience? - kolektiv
http://www.stoweboyd.com/post/848965669/the-flipboard-dilemma-who-owns-user-experience

======
jimfl
In many cases you cannot read the entire article in Flipboard, and must click
the Read On The Web button, which takes you to the content in the context
intended by the publisher.

Slightly off topic, the Flipbook experience of HN is pretty good except that
there is no way to get to the most important part of HN content: the comments
page.

